# Tissot Tissonic



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got one of these but they never seem to get a mention. Are they particularly unpopular ( why as they have the ESA9136 movement) or are there just so many hummers...


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I've got one and I really like it. I don't see many for sale though.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Clum said:


> I've got one and I really like it. I don't see many for sale though.


Me neither, hence the question. Perhaps they weren't that popular originally so don't appear in the mainstream vintage ?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I've got these two with ESA *9162* movements. I don't know production numbers but suspect they were a passing item with Tissot.

There were many marques that used the ESA movement and they were pretty much alike and just used their own case and dial and maybe a little finishing which is what ebauches (as in ESA) means, a movement in the rough.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ong said:


> I've got one of these but they never seem to get a mention. Are they particularly unpopular ( why as they have the ESA9136 movement) or are there just so many hummers...


I don`t know the answer but I`ve got this one which I really like...

*Tissot Tissonic, ESA 9162 circa 1970s*


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks. Being a Bank hol and being at home rather than work, I removed the caseback on mine and yes, it has the ESA9162 movement, so my earlier post was in error, sorry. Mine is like Watcnutz's first pic and dates from 1976. I recall this year being 16 yrs old at the time and quartz watches were coming in as were the LED ones ( Sinclair included) so can imagine Tissot

had competition !

Thats whetted my curiosity so may get googling and see what I can come up with.

Thanks again

Ong


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the round faced Tissonics but they donâ€™t seem to come up for sale too often.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got a few:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Q and D pic of my Tissonic done very dodgily on my laptop webcam . Will try and find time to do some decent pics soon.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I do love the dials on these. The 9162 is a great movt and is the same as the Omega f300 of course. I still would love a blue dial of these, but want a large square one, one day... Ive too big a list LOL


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Very 70's design. I love it. Quite large also.

I have a square one that needs a new crystal. Does anyone know where to get one? Cousins doesn't have it. BTW, are the case the same for case number 40.800 and 47.800? Any other models that use the same crystal?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the round-dialled ones. Very wearable and very discreet.

I've got the three below and a white-dialled one, plus some spares that will recieve heart-transplants as soon as I can get a new workspace set up...


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> I'm a big fan of the round-dialled ones. Very wearable and very discreet.
> 
> I agree, often wear mine to work under shirt cuff and the Steel Tissot bracelet keeps the watch exactly positioned, which is more than I can say for my workmates TAGs that seem to wave around all over the place...


----------



## jeroen (Nov 2, 2016)

I really love my tissonic with blue dial.


----------



## Wowbagger (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Worth waiting for^^^ :thumbs_up:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Indeed worth the wait, very nice!


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

carlgulliver said:


> Indeed worth the wait, very nice!


 I agree carl :biggrin:


----------

